# Help ID an old Litespeed



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi guys,

Take a look at this older Litespeed and see if you can tell me which model it is and approximate year. I need to have some info on it as I'm selling it on consignment for someone. Can anyone help me out?

There's no model name on the entire frame. Just the "titanium" sticker and the Litespeed sticker and headbadge. It also has the Lynskey signature sticker on the chainstay. That's it. 

1 inch Kinesis aluminum fork and mostly Campy Mirage 8 speed components with some Veloce. Threaded steerer. 

Thanks for any help you might have.

Frank
https://www.2wheelsport.com

<img src="https://www.2wheelsport.com/yellowlitespeed.jpg">


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

*More Photos*

<img src="https://www.2wheelsport.com/yellowlitespeed1.jpg">
<img src="https://www.2wheelsport.com/yellowlitespeed2.jpg">
<img src="https://www.2wheelsport.com/yellowlitespeed3.jpg">
<img src="https://www.2wheelsport.com/yellowlitespeed4.jpg">


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Since it appears to have a seat clamp verses a braze on seat binder I would think it to be a mid 90's Natchez. Maybe Litespeed's resident expert will chime in.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Juanmoretime. I was hoping one of you guys would spot this and give some feedback.

Frank
2wheelsport


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Since it appears to have a seat clamp verses a braze on seat binder I would think it to be a mid 90's Natchez. Maybe Litespeed's resident expert will chime in.


That is correct, that is a 1996 Natchez. 3Al-2.5V tubeset, 6Al-4V vented BB shell, Campi Mirage 8, Kinesis Aluminum fork, and yellow powder coat. Yep, it's a Natchez. :thumbsup:


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I am quite certain too that it is a Natchez, but there are some other serious experts here where I really don"t have to chime in, especially when I am in Europe and don't have access all the time. With a serial number though I can give you more details. 
Thank you very much fattybiker and juanmoretime for our expert advice here.

Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed Blog


----------

